# i picked a cam, whats your input?



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

i know nothing about cams about the lift and duration, etc etc. i found this and figured id post on here for advice. i like it because it works with stock motor and if i want to supercharger my gto it'll work with that setup too.

Lingenfelter GT11 Camshaft 350-383-427 LS1, LS2, LS3, LS6 215/231 .631/.644 w 1.7 rocker 118.0 CL - Lingenfelter Performance


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

tbh i'd call the vendor and talk to them
lingenfelter knows cars very well, so i'd pick their brain, tell them your goals etc etc. 

asking about cams specs without listing your goals is very hard to advise on.


----------

